# Burton Boots bye, K2 Hello.



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

*shutter* the moto's make me cringe just thinking about wearing them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I have never seen a Dick's sporting goods stocked with any good gear.. Do you have a Erik's Bike Shop in the area? If so go there instead, at least they have some good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Progress said:


> I have never seen a Dick's sporting goods stocked with any good gear.. Do you have a Erik's Bike Shop in the area? If so go there instead, at least they have some good stuff.


I do not have an Erik's Bike Shop. The K2 Boas seem to do fine. They actually feel a lot better.


----------

